# My new C-50



## Americano_a_Roma (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey all, I posted some pix and opinions of my new C-50 over on the complete bikes board; go check them out and tell me what you think!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=38847


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Very nice Nag! Congratulations!*



Americano_a_Roma said:


> Hey all, I posted some pix and opinions of my new C-50 over on the complete bikes board; go check them out and tell me what you think!
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=38847


I like the choice of components as well,functionably simple if you will.The older Ksyriums matchup great with the bike.I agree with you concerning the Flite saddle,I'm pretty fond of it and the SLR myself. I wouldn't worry too much about using Deda,as the stories you hear of failing bolts are from knuckleheads that don't follow specs and don't use lube.I have been using the Newton combo for years without failure. Enjoy your new steed,it's a beauty!


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

E' una bellissima bicicletta che dovrebbe darti tante ore di godimento. Ti auguro che il vento sia sempre a favore e che la bici ti faccia sempre riccordare il tuo soggiorno italiano!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Americano_a_Roma said:


> Hey all, I posted some pix and opinions of my new C-50 over on the complete bikes board; go check them out and tell me what you think!


Great bike, Roma. Your talk of the Castelli Romani and the via Appia brought me back to my trips to Rome. What are some of your favorite restaurants? I love the Pizzeria Bafetto near the Piazza Navonna. Also the caffe at the Bar Sant' Eustacchio behind the Pantheon is to die for. For restaurants I also loved Arancia d'Oro and one that I cannot remember the name at the moment. It is set in the ruins of the theater of Marcellus. 

Have you ridden out to Anagni? One time I was driving south to Naples and got off the autostrada at Anagni to get some lunch. Had some of the best grilled meats I've ever had at the Costiera Amalfitana on the road to Anagni. So many great places to eat, so little time and money. Sorry about my spelling. I don’t have my travel stuff with me at the moment. You have a great souvenir of your time in Italia. And you’ve made me want to go back again!


----------



## Americano_a_Roma (Feb 10, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Great bike, Roma. Your talk of the Castelli Romani and the via Appia brought me back to my trips to Rome. What are some of your favorite restaurants? I love the Pizzeria Bafetto near the Piazza Navonna. Also the caffe at the Bar Sant' Eustacchio behind the Pantheon is to die for. For restaurants I also loved Arancia d'Oro and one that I cannot remember the name at the moment. It is set in the ruins of the theater of Marcellus.
> 
> Have you ridden out to Anagni? One time I was driving south to Naples and got off the autostrada at Anagni to get some lunch. Had some of the best grilled meats I've ever had at the Costiera Amalfitana on the road to Anagni. So many great places to eat, so little time and money. Sorry about my spelling. I don�t have my travel stuff with me at the moment. You have a great souvenir of your time in Italia. And you�ve made me want to go back again!


Gads, I don't know where to start with my favorite restaurants...in the Castelli, I love a good fraschetta, which is a very rowdy dinner (Ariccia is famous for these places) with lots of smoked and cured meats, cheeses, buffalo mozzarella and of course porchetta, which is a whole pig deboned, packed with seasoning, and slowly cooked in its own skin, then sliced and served cold. Plus rivers of the local wine from a 100-gallon drum in the corner; these are traditional for birthday celebrations in my lab. Yum!

In Nemi I also love l'Incantesimo Sul Lago, which serves wild boar, hare, porcini mushrooms and other rustic deilcacies, and also has a beautiful view over the lago di Nemi. 

I agree on the caffe San Eustacchio, truly great coffee; and their chocolate-covered espresso beans have fueled many of my cycling adventures, as well as my thesis. The best dinner I've had in Rome was at the Ranicchio sul Ponte, a small place near Ponte Lungo that serves Slow-Food style stuff, simple fare but made with super-fresh ingredients. Pecorino cheese with truffle honey...sounds strange, but man is it tasty!

Ack, I've made myself hungry and its only 11:30 here...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Your talk of slow cooked foods made me think of the last time I was in Rome. I don't know if it is the same thing but we walked to Testaccio and had a lunch of organ meats at one of the restaurants there. Fo my next trip over there, may I ask what is your favorite pizzeria? As I said, I love the Bafetto and have had some truly great pizza in Naples. Be forewarned, you will probably never be able to get pizza like you have in Italy here in the states. And don't get me started on the gelato!


----------



## Americano_a_Roma (Feb 10, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Your talk of slow cooked foods made me think of the last time I was in Rome. I don't know if it is the same thing but we walked to Testaccio and had a lunch of organ meats at one of the restaurants there. Fo my next trip over there, may I ask what is your favorite pizzeria? As I said, I love the Bafetto and have had some truly great pizza in Naples. Be forewarned, you will probably never be able to get pizza like you have in Italy here in the states. And don't get me started on the gelato!


My favorite pizzeria, more for sentimental reasons than anything else, is probably San Calisto, near Santa Maria in Trastevere. Nothing super-special, but very good and inexpensive in a nice setting. The very best pizza I've had since I've been here, though, is at a pizza-by-the-slice place out the Via Nomentana. The name of the place escapes me, it's right by the corner of the Via Nomentana and Via Val Chisone. They do all the classics, plus some slighlty more adventurous creations, very yummy, I often get lunch there. 'Course asking about the best pizza in Rome is like asking about the best steak sandwich in Philly, eveybody's got their favorite!


----------

